# Happy Birthday JIM!!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Jim!!* :bounce:

Best wishes for a year of happiness, success, and enjoyment of life. :beer:

Mezz


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday to a wonderful and thoughtful young man.Your life is a Grand Illusion.  Jim, Watch out for Greg.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jim,
Have a very nice Birthday my friend.
Jeff


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

To one of the finest people I know Happy Birthday! Thank you for all you do for this community.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

Go out and party!

:beer: 

Mark


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Jim, I don't know what he means by that.  

Happy birthday, buddy!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh Greg, I am sooooo disappointed. The perfect time to hit Jim, right where it hurts and you let it pass you by.

Jim, here's wishing you the "Best of Times" during your Birthday, and may you have many, many more!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, to a fabulous Blue Collar Man

(Obviously, I haveToo Much Time on My Hands)


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Jim, Jim, Jim, Jim, Jim,....looks like I'm late again! But never too late to wish you that happiest of birthdays oh cantankerous one


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wow! Thank you all, even you Greg! 

Birthday was pretty uneventful. But, uneventful can be good. I have enough excitement at school. Took my kids out to lunch... and they behaved. So, I guess that is a great present!!
Again, many thanks for your birthday wishes.


----------

